# got the urge again



## Beeman43 (Apr 23, 2016)

My name is Ken Lawrence. I had bees the first go around for 33 years. Been without bees for about 18 years. Swarm came in the yard yelling for a home. I use to travel with a observation hive on the airplanes from Kansas city airport to chicago and hauled them in the truck many places. Lots of fun for sure.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I too was out of bees for 18 years. Glad I came back to beekeeping, a great hobby in retirement.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back Ken!


----------



## Beeman43 (Apr 23, 2016)

MY MY prices have sure changed in 18 years. Lots of changes for this ole head to get use to. I do enjoy them though.


----------

